# FM Modulator?



## mvaneps (Nov 19, 2005)

Hello,

I have a Sirius Sporster. I listen to it in my car but now I am trying to get it set up so I can listen to it at work. It took me a while but I have finally figured out a way to get the antenna far enough out of a window to pick up a signal. The problem is the only opening window is about 30 feet from my desk. So this led me to bring in my car dock. I now use the power cable and the antenna from my home dock and the cradle from my car. Then I can use the fm modulator and everyone in my general work area can pick up Howard on 88.1, YAY! Unfortunately I am still the furthest away from the unit and it often has a lot of static. I know some people that have MP3 players and have fm modulators that come as accessories. The only one I have seen HAS to plug into the lighter in a car. Does anyone know where I can get an FM modulator that is a little higher powered to use in my office? I have checked Crutchfield and Radio Shack with no luck.

Thanks!


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

I haven't seen any FM mods that would be any stronger than what Sirius puts out. You could buy an extension cable for the antenna and place the unit closer to your desk. 

You could buy a powered external antenna for your radio (assuming you're not using a clock radio). Or try different placement of the antenna on your radio.

You could buy an RF system (Terk Leapfrog or similar) and send the signal to your desk (your coworkers might not like that one).

Good Luck


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

mvaneps said:


> The problem is the only opening window is about 30 feet from my desk.


You can pick up a Terk amplified extension cable from Amazon.com fer cheap and get the receiver to your desk.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

mvaneps said:


> Does anyone know where I can get an FM modulator that is a little higher powered to use in my office?


I am guessing that most of these FM modulators use the highest output power allowed under FCC regulations.


----------

